# Hilfe beim einfügen von drei Funktionen, Bitte dringend um Hilfe!!!!



## MutscheNY (8. Dez 2014)

Hallo liebe JavaFreunde, ich bin ein absoluter Neuling im JavaBereich, 

ich muss derzeit von meinem College aus eine Programming Class belegen und habe ein Final-Project bis Donnerstag zu erledigen,

ich habe nun nach vielen Stunden und einem SUPER Video einen grafischen Rechner erstellt, 
in welchen ich nun drei Funktionen eingebaut werden müssen, da ich schon Stunden gebraucht habe um überhaupt den Rechner zu erstellen habe ich meine Grenzen erreicht.:noe::noe::noe:

Daher frage ich euch nochmal um Mithilfe   

dies sind die gegeben Funktionen:

" This project is to design a calculator that provides basic calculation functions like addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division. In addition, it should provide an option for users to compute and graph the following scientific functions:

    linear function (i.e., y=mx + b)
    quadratic function (i.e., y=ax2+bx+c)
    trig functions (i.e., y=sinx, y=cosx, y=tanx, etc.)

Those functions should provide both X and Y intercepts." 

Ich hoffe sehr dass es jemand liest und vielleicht weiss zu lösen. ???:L???:L???:L


----------



## JavaMeister (8. Dez 2014)

Ich kann auf den Handy den Anhang nicht öffnen. 

Du solltest damit anfangen die konstanten für die Funktionen einzulesen. 

Anschließend kann man diese auf dem Canvas plotten. 

Herausforderung wird es sein x und y so zu skalieren, dass man auch die Funktion gut sehen kan


----------

